# Armida A1 42mm in stainless steel or Seiko Black Monster



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

*Armida A1 42mm in stainless steel or Seiko Black Monster*


View Advert


Hi all, would anyone want to trade ( and a little cash as well if required or more watches  ...

I have a Seiko SK007 on an Oyster .. a few swirls .. small scratch as how I received it ...

Auto - starts up straight away .. but gains a bit of time ?? might need adjusting ??

Cheers

Sulie




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

03/01/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

